
MicroTimes: Interview with John Walker (1992) - severine
https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/e5/chapter2_101.html
======
DrScump
Note: _MicroTimes_ was a free tabloid newspaper issued monthly, distributed in
newsracks and at various retail stores throughout the Bay Area (and maybe
elsewhere).

